# Building a Bar



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

Would you all guide me in putting together a bar. Something respectable. Not particularly for entertaining purposes . . . at most, for two other couples. I'm not a heavy drinker - average a glass a week. With that In mind, I don't mind spending $100 a bottle. I'd prefer to have few quality items and less. I'm not really into cocktails or mixed drinks either. Some Wines, single malts, bourbons, a sherry or two . . .


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I have several books on this topic. I suggest you break down your entertaining needs into categories and build around personal favorites.

For example. I own over three types of whiskey, although I very rarely drink it, and it only comes out when I need a fortifier during a poker game or something.

However, I serve a lot of red wine and light cocktails. Therefore I have lots of various brands of vodka (potato, grain, etc), gin, brandies, etc. I have a bottle of Absinthe and occasionally Avocaat. My girlfriend's mother drinks pink ladies, so I have mix and milk on hand as well. I like tequila and gins, my mother will drink a white wine spritzer about once a decade. 

Canned or bottled beer is a requirement, and today many premixed cocktails are available in the bottle, should you not wish to actually learn how to make a Cosmopolitan. 

Why don't you hit a bar with your buddies, find out what drinks they like, figure out what you would serve at a party. Then, buy those liquors and beers. No point spending 100+ for a bottle that's going to gather dust and that's it.

Thomas


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

I spent two weeks in your city while doing a job at a paper mill (Coosa Pines) and I saw that the offer in wines is really poor over there, so if you want to surprise your guests, I'd suggest you to have a couple of fine red wine bottles. Which will be a great drink for the amazing steaks you can get there. Just keep in mind that not all wines get good as they age. I'd suggest Chilean wine over Californian or even European, it's cheaper and most of the times way better. I've found that Carménère and Merlot are very good grapes among the Chilean's wine offer.

As for the bourbon, I was gladly surprised by the stock one of my hosts had at that time, a good variety of sipping bourbons will give you the opportunity to show off the most representative drink of your region (at least that's the way I see it being a a foreigner).

Champagne is a must, demi-sec is my preference, but that's up to you. You never know when a motive to celebrate shows up, and it's always good to be prepared.

Needless to say that a good bar, regardless of the drinks it may have, is almost useless with the wrong glassware. Whisky, wine and champagne glasses are a must just to start. I got myself a nice set of Whisky glasses including the bottle from an antique store in Czech Republic, whereas for the others I chosen Argentinian crystal.

That would be for starters, you can add some other liquors as you get comfortable mixing up new drinks.

Cheers!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

In my home bar, I have respectable bottles of most kinds of liquor - light rum, dark rum, gin, vodka, tequila, Scotch, Bourbon, Cognac - that are in the $30-$40 range. If you have something really high-end, keep something mid-range around as well for use in cocktails. A Whiskey Sour or Mint Julep is great with Maker's Mark or Woodford, but using a pricey single-barrel would be a waste.

I've also got a few liqueurs, some for drinking separately (Licor 43, Sambuca, Amaretto) and some for using in cocktails (Grand Marnier and Cointreau for Cosmopolitans or Margaritas).

For mixers, I definitely recommend the Stirrings line. Not only are their big bottles of mixers very good, their little bottles of tonic water, club soda, and ginger ale are terrific too. (Too bad they're so darn expensive, though - $6 for a four-pack here in Atlanta.)

Ultimately, of course, it comes down to what you and your friends actually like to drink.


----------



## DPC3 (Jun 15, 2009)

If you are not adverse to spending $100 per bottle you may want to use the search feature on www.tastings.com . I think you can actually have liquors that will be the best and people will appreciate it. Otherwise you need to be a brand slave and have the big brand name luxury alcohols. If you do not know what these are then ask and you shall receive. I would also recommend getting the book Bartending for Dummies it has a good section on setting up a home bar. I do not know what you intention is in spending $100 per bottle on anything other than Scotch, but if you do intend on building something impressive in taste try out the website above, otherwise ask about brand names and I am sure this forum can advise you.
-DPC3


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My selection..

Luksusowa Vodka 
Bicardi Rum (Light)
J&B Scotch

Mid-shelf decent quality stuff everybody likes. 

There is no room for pretentiousness in the liquor cabinet!!


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

During the 90's, I spent my time building a bar of a couple hundred bottles of liquor and spirits.
During the past 4 years I tore it all down and started over with simplicity.

First, what drinks do you like? I prefer whiskey drinks, though most others love gin/vodka usually. Women love wine.

#1 - get a bottle of white, red, and champagne.
#2 - be able to make the perfect martini with any base liquor (gin, vodka, whiskey)
#3 - get two or three good whiskeys: "house" bourbon for mixing, single malt Scotch, American sipping.
#4 - bitters, simple juices, cherries, straws, stirring rods, glasses, sugar, sodas.

You probably don't need more than 6 glasses in 6 types - martini, high ball, tumbler, shot, beer, wine.

If I can make a good martini (with any base liquor), sours, gin & tonic, screwdriver, and pour wine and beer, I'm happy. Figure out what you want to make to entertain, and stick with it. Forget the funny-girly drinks that need a lot of special, silly flavored liquids: mix less liquor and more mixer/juice to lighten a classic drink. You can learn about 6 drinks and live a life time of good hosting (I don't include simple mixers like screwdrivers or coke & rum, etc.).


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

May I suggest Henry McKenna 10 year bottled in bond single barrel (12 year reserve if you can find it.) A really great bourbon that is not that expensive - around $25 a bottle. They charge $12 a shot for this on Bourbon St. in New Orleans and I've seen it in glass cases at bars.

"Nose: There is a peppery pinch to the spicy nose, which fits perfectly with the dark brooding nature of the beast. The slightly singed toast acts as a perfect counter to the mint and orange rind. Really complex and tempting. Taste: Wow! Loads of everything. As you might expect from the nose. A deep, satin-smooth oak and burnt sugar backdrop allows the malt and rye to have a big say. Lots of vanilla, too. Finish: Here, as it dries, the corn comes into dominance. Some vanilla toffee, too. Comments: Magnificent stuff from Heaven Hill that really is worth hunting for." 
Jim Murray
_Classic Bourbon, Tennessee & Rye Whiskey_​
https://www.bardstownbourbonsociety.com/brands_mckennasingle.html


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

If you aren't a fan of straight vodka, Svedka is cheap and perfectly acceptable as a mixer. We used it in gift DIY vanilla kits we gave as Christmas presents one year (steep a vanilla bean in vodka for a month = cheap, very high quality vanilla extract) We used the rest as mixers for various cocktails and it's every bit as good as any other name-brand well vodka.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Vodka is alcohol and water. I've had rut-got to Grey Goose, and can tell little difference throughout the range. (Please don't bother trying to convince me otherwise.)

I currently buy the 1.75 liter bottles of Vodka from Trader Joe's. If you're fortunate to live in a state in which TJ's sells alcohol, try a bottle. A bit less than $10.

But Svedka is perfectly acceptable.

Oddly, I'm only picky about gin and scotch. But even then, Bombay Sapphire and Dewar's (and soda, my signature drink) are good enough for me.


----------



## zombiember (Nov 26, 2009)

The two-piece wall unit at right is just what you need to enhance your bar room layout. The upper section has lots of room for bottles, steins, and collectibles. The back wall mirror adds "depth" to the display. The counter top is designed to accept a standard size stainless steel bar sink which of course, is optional. Best of all, our plans make this beauty easy to built.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

My primary alcohol choices are either a fine Belgian beer or vodka. Cant really offer any knowledgeable opinions on other styles.

It would be worth your while to check out the fine Estonian vodka, Volganaya. IMO, the smoothest, cleanest vodka I have ever had the pleasure of sampling (and I have had MANY.). It puts to shame many of your brand name vodkas and can be had under $20 a bottle. Trader Joes carries it, if they are in your area. Dont discount Volganaya by its price point without giving it a fair shot. It is beautiful and perfect in its simplicity.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 21, 2009)

I suggest looking for vodka from Empire Winery and Distillery in New Port Richey, Florida. I have been on two tasting tours of their facility and Henry is always very friendly and passionate about what he does. Their main product is vodka, but I am also very fond of their Grappa Di Muscatto. They make several liquors that are flavored by the actual fruit, as opposed to chemical flavor profiles used by many companies with big marketing budgets.

This is an article from a local paper: https://www.sptimes.com/2007/06/10/Pasco/Spirits_are_top_shelf.shtml

This is a review of their vodka: https://www.spiritsreview.com/reviews-vodka-empire-rye.htm


Edit: I just realized my first post on these forums looks like an advertisement, which may seem a little fishy. I don't know enough about clothing to contribute to the majority of threads, but I felt I could add something here.


----------



## Sarge6 (Mar 29, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Vodka is alcohol and water. I've had rut-got to Grey Goose, and can tell little difference throughout the range. (Please don't bother trying to convince me otherwise.)


Hear, hear. My father in law has been on that horse for years. "Premium vodka" is an excuse to separate you from an extra $20. It's distilled from potatoes. I've never seen "premium potatoes" at the grocery store, not even at Whole Foods.

Scotch or bourbon, that's a whole different barrel. . . .


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

By "bar", do you mean a selection of drinks that you'll keep available? Or do you mean actually building a "Bar" in your house?


----------



## jingXD (Dec 15, 2009)

On a semi-related note, what kind of accessories are essential for mixing drinks at home?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sarge6 said:


> Hear, hear. My father in law has been on that horse for years. "Premium vodka" is an excuse to separate you from an extra $20. It's distilled from potatoes. I've never seen "premium potatoes" at the grocery store, not even at Whole Foods.


That's why I get Luksusowa Vodka, it's made by the same people as Chopin and some other top $$ brands. I don't drink it straight and can't taste the difference.

Popov, however is the worst!!

It tastes like Witch Hazel even in orange juice!! :crazy:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Chouan said:


> By "bar", do you mean a selection of drinks that you'll keep available? Or do you mean actually building a "Bar" in your house?


Perhaps I didn't write anything......


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Sarge6 said:


> Hear, hear. My father in law has been on that horse for years. "Premium vodka" is an excuse to separate you from an extra $20. It's distilled from potatoes. I've never seen "premium potatoes" at the grocery store, not even at Whole Foods.
> 
> Scotch or bourbon, that's a whole different barrel. . . .


It's not that simple... The cut off for heads and tails during distillation varies from maker to maker, batch to batch. The yeast varies, the potatoes and other grains vary. To say it's all the same is to suggest that vodka is nothing more than diluted pure grain alcohol. An analogy might be to suggest all suits are basically the same - they are made from fabric. To the uninitiated, this might seem true, but to those on this forum, this is nonsense.

Vodka brands vary in taste, suble sometimes but real. Expensive stuff can be just a name or real value, just like everything else. A good all around highly rated inexpensive vodka is Tito's. Strongly recommended.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

challer said:


> To say it's all the same is to suggest that vodka is nothing more than diluted pure grain alcohol.


Actually, one consistently high-rated vodka, Iceberg Vodka, is pretty much that: pure grain alcohol (made from hard wheat) that they purchase from a Canadian industrial supplier, diluted with water from icebergs found off the coast of Newfoundland (which for all intents and purposes is distilled water).


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> Actually, one consistently high-rated vodka, Iceberg Vodka, is pretty much that: pure grain alcohol (made from hard wheat) that they purchase from a Canadian industrial supplier, diluted with water from icebergs found off the coast of Newfoundland (which for all intents and purposes is distilled water).


Iceburgs have all sorts of trace minerals affecting taste. The Iceburg mash is from peaches and corn... Iceburg is triple distilled which is not "pure grain alcohol" nor close to it. The cutoff for the heads and tails in the distillation comes into play and the characteristics of the peaches and corn will come through and how the distiller makes his choices in this area will impact flavor. The iceburg water will modify the taste further.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

MUST HAVES (IMHO):

Vodka 
Ketel One - very good, from Holland

Gin
Tanqueray Ten

Single Malt Scotch Whiskey
Springbank Hazelburn 8 year old - hard to find, but it is Sssensational
Oban 14 year old - finishes with a hint of caramel

Irish Whiskey
Jameson Special Reserve 12 year old

Beer
Birra Moretti from Italy - Really beautiful lager and the label is legit

Red Wine
Louis Bernard Cotes du Rhone '07 (France) - widely available for under $10 a bottle and you get something from the '07 vintage which is the best in a few decades
Paul Autard Chateauneauf du Pape '07 (France) - Again, supposed to be a perfect vintage in this area of France - about $35 and blows away some $100 bottles

White Wine
Tramin Pinot Bianco '08 (Italy) - might be the best white for under $15 anywhere
La Cana Albarino '08 (Spain) - might be the second best white for under $14 anywhere

Bubbles
Dumont Brut (Champagne) - $30 and destroys Clicquot and many other better known chamgagnes
Nino Franco Rustico Prosecco (Italy) - $15 and will destroy many champagnes at $30-$50.
Vega Barcelona Brut Reserva (Spain) - Same as above, legit stuff

I know very little about tequila, rum, brandy, etc etc

Should also have a bottle of Sweet Vermouth and a bottle of Campari. 

As you can see, I like to spend way more on liquor and spirits than I do on wine. There are thousands of incredible value wines out there that are as good as or better than $50, $75, $100 wines. Hope this helps


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

SeptemberSun said:


> Beer
> Birra Moretti from Italy - Really beautiful lager and the label is legit
> ...


Opinions are just that, but I have to disagree w/ that rec. No offense is intended.

As a brewer, I have strong opinions on beer.

Birra Moretti is a moderate yellowish with a very thin head and little to no lacing or complexity. Kind of smells like Heineken (I believe it is because it is made by Heineken), only has a more well-defined hop and floral structure, with some grassiness in the mouth. Hop aroma is a bit on the "wet towel" side.

Specific recs from me would be Westvleteren 8 or 12, and Westmalle Tripel.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

Musick said:


> Opinions are just that, but I have to disagree w/ that rec. No offense is intended.
> 
> As a brewer, I have strong opinions on beer.
> 
> ...


Yea, but I love the old man on the bottle!!! Yes, unfortunately they got bought by Heineken...I highly rate many beers that I have had here in Australia but not sure how available these (Coopers, James Squire) are in the States...


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

jingXD said:


> On a semi-related note, what kind of accessories are essential for mixing drinks at home?


I would say the essentials are a cocktail or Boston shaker, strainer, beer bottle opener, corkscrew, small paring knife, jigger, and appropriate glasses. A muddler, cocktail spoon, electric blender, etc. are all handy as well depending upon what drinks you'll be serving. Most of these items can be purchased very inexpensively at restaurant or bar supply stores.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

sko said:


> I would say the essentials are a cocktail or Boston shaker, strainer, beer bottle opener, corkscrew, small paring knife, jigger, and appropriate glasses. A muddler, cocktail spoon, electric blender, etc. are all handy as well depending upon what drinks you'll be serving. Most of these items can be purchased very inexpensively at restaurant or bar supply stores.


Add to that a lidded ice bucket that is well-insulated enough that your ice won't turn into a puddle after 15 minutes out of the freezer. Cubed ice will not work for cocktails either, so make sure to always keep a bag of ice on hand.

This is entirely optional, but I strongly recommend a bottle for homemade simple syrup. Dispatch any and all commercial sour mixes from your cabinet. Sour mix is usually a mix of lemon and lime flavors along with syrup and a bunch of preservative chemicals. Traditional recipes call for lemon OR lime, not both, and none of them call for dyes or sodium benzoate. Keep syrup and fresh citrus on hand, and your cocktails will improve dramatically.

Now for my bottom shelf recommendations:

VODKA: Svedka
GIN: Gordon's
TEQUILA: Cazadores
RUM: Appleton's Silver & Myers's Dark (you must have both light and dark to make cocktails)
BOURBON: Jim Beam Black
BRANDY: Paul Masson VSOP (cheap, but highly quaffable)
SCOTCH: Johnnie Walker Red
OTHER WHISK(E)YS: Jack Daniels or George Dickel, Crown or Forty Creek, and Seagrams 7
TRIPLE SEC: Harlequin (great standalone flavor like Cointreau or Grand Marnier, but half the price)
OTHER LIQUEURS: Kahlua, Bailey's or an equivalent Irish cream

You'll also need bitters, dry vermouth (cheap is okay), olives, fresh citrus, mixers (keep 6 oz sodas in stock--it's more expensive, but the soda won't go flat between when you pour your first and second drinks), and any other requisite liqueurs for the cocktail you're making. Most bartenders will keep cherries and cocktail onions around also.

The above items will put your total investment a little south of $300. Good tools will set you back another $50, though honestly I started with a $20 kit from WalMart with a shaker, jigger, ice tongs, and serrated knife, and I still use everything from that kit except the knife.

Next, get eight each of the following: martini glasses, rocks glasses, and shot glasses. Don't buy anything with curled stems. They're more apt to be dropped after a few drinks. Don't get shot glasses with print on them either. What looks cute to you now probably won't in a year. If you don't already have wine glasses and beer mugs, get eight each of them as well. If you drink a lot of wine, you'll want separate glasses for reds and whites, and possibly champagne flutes too.

Total investment: just north of $500, plus the cost of any furniture or shelving you might need if your kitchen isn't already set up for it. If you don't already know how to mix drinks, buy an inexpensive cocktail book or print your own on index cards.

I keep those as my baseline liquors, then keep one or two of each type in a premium also. If you don't drink a lot, buy your premiums in smaller bottles (except Scotch--Scotch must only be purchased in 750mL bottles, and should be kept in the box or tin). That gives you the opportunity to try a greater variety of premiums, rather than tying yourself down to a single bottle of Grey Goose or Gentleman Jack for a year or longer.

Aside from that, my best advice to you is this: a proper margarita is four parts tequila to one part triple sec and 1/2 part lime sour (simple syrup and freshly squeezed lime). You can up the sour to one part, but don't disrupt the 4/1 ratio between the tequila and the triple sec.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

sko said:


> I would say the essentials are a cocktail or Boston shaker, strainer, beer bottle opener, corkscrew, small paring knife, jigger, and appropriate glasses. A muddler, cocktail spoon, electric blender, etc. are all handy as well depending upon what drinks you'll be serving. Most of these items can be purchased very inexpensively at restaurant or bar supply stores.


Add to that a lidded ice bucket that is well-insulated enough that your ice won't turn into a puddle after 15 minutes out of the freezer. Cubed ice will not work for cocktails either, so make sure to always keep a bag of ice on hand.

This is entirely optional, but I strongly recommend a bottle for homemade simple syrup. Dispatch any and all commercial sour mixes from your cabinet. Sour mix is usually a mix of lemon and lime flavors along with syrup and a bunch of preservative chemicals. Traditional recipes call for lemon OR lime, not both, and none of them call for dyes or sodium benzoate. Keep syrup and fresh citrus on hand, and your cocktails will improve dramatically.

Now for my bottom shelf recommendations:

VODKA: Svedka
GIN: Gordon's
TEQUILA: Cazadores
RUM: Appleton's Silver & Myers's Dark (you must have both light and dark to make cocktails)
BOURBON: Jim Beam Black
BRANDY: Paul Masson VSOP (cheap, but highly quaffable)
SCOTCH: Johnnie Walker Red
OTHER WHISK(E)YS: Jack Daniels or George Dickel, Crown or Forty Creek, and Seagrams 7
TRIPLE SEC: Harlequin (great standalone flavor like Cointreau or Grand Marnier, but half the price)
OTHER LIQUEURS: Kahlua, Bailey's or an equivalent Irish cream

You'll also need bitters, dry vermouth (cheap is okay), olives, fresh citrus, mixers (keep 6 oz sodas in stock--it's more expensive, but the soda won't go flat between when you pour your first and second drinks), and any other requisite liqueurs for the cocktail you're making. Most bartenders will keep cherries and cocktail onions around also.

The above items will put your total investment a little south of $300. Good tools will set you back another $50, though honestly I started with a $20 kit from WalMart with a shaker, jigger, ice tongs, and serrated knife, and I still use everything from that kit except the knife.

Next, get eight each of the following: martini glasses, rocks glasses, and shot glasses. Don't buy anything with curled stems. They're more apt to be dropped after a few drinks. Don't get shot glasses with print on them either. What looks cute to you now probably won't in a year. If you don't already have wine glasses and beer mugs, get eight each of them as well. If you drink a lot of wine, you'll want separate glasses for reds and whites, and possibly champagne flutes too.

Total investment: just north of $500, plus the cost of any furniture or shelving you might need if your kitchen isn't already set up for it. If you don't already know how to mix drinks, buy an inexpensive cocktail book or print your own on index cards.

I keep those as my baseline liquors, then keep one or two of each type in a premium also. If you don't drink a lot, buy your premiums in smaller bottles (except Scotch--Scotch must only be purchased in 750mL bottles, and should be kept in the box or tin). That gives you the opportunity to try a greater variety of premiums, rather than tying yourself down to a single bottle of Grey Goose or Gentleman Jack for a year or longer.

Aside from that, my best advice to you is this: a proper margarita is four parts tequila to one part triple sec and 1/2 part lime sour (simple syrup and freshly squeezed lime). You can up the sour to one part, but don't disrupt the 4/1 ratio between the tequila and the triple sec.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

crohnsappleadams said:


> I keep those as my baseline liquors, then keep one or two of each type in a premium also. If you don't drink a lot, buy your premiums in smaller bottles (except Scotch--Scotch must only be purchased in 750mL bottles, and should be kept in the box or tin).


Just wondering - why keep the scotch in the tin or boxes? Does this have to do with sunlight affecting the scotch?


----------



## Steve Works (Jul 5, 2013)

It does. Direct sunlight is harmful especially in the long run. 
_____________________
Steve Works
Canard Duchene


----------

